# Pike's Big Hike.



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

Pike and I hiked into a lake in the Eagle Caps Wilderness this weekend. It was Pike's first pack-in and spend the night adventure. It was rather smoky due to wildfires in the region, so scenic vistas were somewhat obscure.

I kept him leased going in and had zero problems, we met around 30 people coming out. On the way out I unleashed him, with the thoughts that if he annoyed anyone I would leash him up. We met about 40 people going in as we came out. I never found a need to leash him. We would stand aside and he would greet all with a glance and a sniff. Some folks wanted to interact with him and he was very accommodating. Wagging his tail and bowing his head.
We did have one issue.
This bridge:









Narrow and bouncy. Pike was not going to venture across. I did not care to push the issue and risk injury.
So I crossed and he looked about and slowly picked a way across by fording.





















A couple of big dog days in the wilderness.



















18 miles on a steep, rocky busy, trail and he did wonderfully. I bit sore today though.


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

Beautiful hike! Go Pike!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Wow it looks beautiful. Such a good dog Pike


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

PNWBlue said:


> Pike and I hiked into a lake in the Eagle Caps Wilderness this weekend. It was Pike's first pack-in and spend the night adventure. It was rather smoky due to wildfires in the region, so scenic vistas were somewhat obscure.
> 
> I kept him leased going in and had zero problems, we met around 30 people coming out. On the way out I unleashed, with the thoughts that if he annoyed anyone I would leash him up. We met about 40 people going in as we came out. I never found a need to leash him. We would stand aside and he would greet all with a glance and a sniff. Some folds wanted to interact with him and he was very accommodating. Wagging his tail and bowing his head.
> We did have one issue.
> ...


Wow, 18 miles in one day? Just curious, is he sore around the pads? Sounds like an awesome hike!


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

18 miles round trip. My GPS tracked 9.2 miles one way. I checked his pads at our destination. The trail was very rocky in the upper sections. His pads were fine. His nails were a bit worn.

It was an awesome hike. 
I am proud of Pike. He possesses an "easy going" temperament and a "happy puppy" personality, combined with his WL determination and toughness. It makes him a perfect trail dog.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

So beautiful! I’ll be adding that place to my list of places to hike. Pike is such a good boy!


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

NadDog24 said:


> . Pike is such a good boy!


Thanks, he is a very good boy.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Awesome!! If you're ever in need/want of a PNW backpacking partner, me and Willow are game! GSDs make such good backpacking dogs...I even got mine a pack so she carries her own food. She hates it.  We have not done much this summer due to smoke/heat (HORRIBLE in Western Montana, it all funnels into here from everywhere west) but hoping for some good trips in September.


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

I tried a food/water pack on Pike and he just refused to go anywhere with it on. I share my freeze-dry meals with him. 
Smoke/fires were bad again this summer. Some public lands were closed to any use. Limited our opportunities.
Eagle Cap Wilderness was open, (no fires, but that is no issue with me), so we went up there. Might go back when the fall colors are peaking.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice! We used to live in E Oregon. Seen any bears? That tent looks very vulnerable. I am terrified about bear encounters.


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

I have been hiking in the Blue Mt.'s for many years and have seen bears and wolves and a cougar. I worry about encounters that may result in my GSD getting badly injured in such. My dog prior to Pike would close on me if a large animal was in the area. Like a 500 lb cow elk. We had an unseen but heard, encounter with a small pack of wolves who paralleled us for a bit interested in the dog, 'til they got a whiff of me. They split.

Most bears will be repelled by the smell of a dog and not come anywhere near. Wolves are repelled by the smell of humans. Rare, but cougars are a wild card. Statistically, one is far more apt' to have problems with a two legged creature than a four. Anyone with any small hint of bad intentions in the woods, is easily deterred by the presence of a GSD.

I mostly hike alone, hence my deep appreciation of a good trail dog. There is the expectation that your dog will warn and protect you from dangers in the wild. I never want to experience that day.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

wolfy dog said:


> Nice! We used to live in E Oregon. Seen any bears? That tent looks very vulnerable. I am terrified about bear encounters.


Just don't keep any food in your tent, hang a bear bag far away, and don't cook/eat near your sleeping area. And carry bear spray.  (And bring a GSD...)


----------

